
Ask HN: Can weird and wonderful alternate top level domain names be trusted? - andrewstuart
What if the owning company of the TLD goes out of business?<p>Is it risky to build your business on an alternate TLD?
======
wmf
The data is all escrowed so someone else could take it over if a registry went
out of business.
[https://icannwiki.org/Data_Escrow](https://icannwiki.org/Data_Escrow)

